# I wish I wasn't a feeler



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish I was a thinker, not a feeler. I wish I was more 'rational, logical and unemotional'. It just seems like thinkers get a better deal in life than feelers. In love, guess who falls more deeply and cares more? The feelers. Who is heartbroken for ages after a breakup and spends all their time eating ice cream to feel better? The feelers. Who do the lucrative, 'intelligent' jobs cater to? The thinkers. I mean jobs like investment banking,engineering, mathematics etc. Thinkers just have it better, don't you agree? Society values science and maths, rather than the arts, which is what feelers tend to be good at. I hate it. Feelers are made out to be inferior weepy weaklings compared to the almighty NT types, like my brother who is an INTJ. What good comes out of sticking for what you believe in and being true to who yourself? What's the point of being kind, considerate and emotional? Oh god, I'm tearing up right now. All it does is get you hurt. In relationships, thinkers are likely to have fun toying with the feeler and feeling no remorse as they toss them aside, while a deep wound has been inflicted on the feeler's heart. The thinker is more likely to be in love wish their inventions or accomplishments and doesn't care when people dislike them. However, the feeler wants to be liked and can be deeply hurt. It's better to be a thinker aspie than a feeler aspie because who gives a shit about social skills when friendships don't matter? Who gives a shit about art, music or literature? All hail science, maths and manipulating people!
Alright, that's the end of my rant. Do you guys agree or disagree? And why? Oh and I apologise for the crappy grammar...I'm pretty mad as you can see ^_^'


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

It's sad to say that I do agree with you as the world is pretty much dominated by thinker types. However ironically, you can use technology to your advantage and discover ways to share your artistic side to the people and even make a living out of it. Pewdiepie is an ISFP and is doing well thanks to using YouTube as a platform to share his *work* even though many probably won't agree with me. Although he's just making silly gaming videos, it's as if he's drawing artwork(he used to sell digital paintings in order to afford a new computer). The computer + keyboard + mouse acts like his pallet and paint brush. 

Don't beat yourself so much, technology is rapidly changing the world we now live in. In the next few years or less, e-commerce will be in its golden age and you'll be able to present your art/music/literature to the mass-markets with ease and it only gets easier overtime. I've bought many art pieces online thanks to e-commerce like Alibaba/aliexpress/etc. Yes, I've even bought music tracks from artists that aren't too popular. Take Android Jones for example. He's definitely a master when it comes to digital art and he's doing well. People still do appreciate art, it's just that many people suppress it due to the environment we live in which is obviously out of balance.








Currently Jack Ma is working on helping people do small businesses in the world no matter where you come from. Having access to the internet and computer is awesome enough. How else can Artists in low-traffic areas sell their art? By sharing it on the internet where there's high traffic. Check out aliexpress or alibaba, plenty of artists selling their art. It's a platform that allows millions to view your pieces and if you've mastered your talent well enough, it should sell.
I'd check out Jack Ma and his movement definitely if I were you. There aren't any other platform that supports starving-artists like yourself that I'm aware of and I've been keeping track of how the world is shaping for some time now. Him and his team are here to help. Hang in there.







Here's a video also which should give you a bit of an idea. I'd check out other videos of Jack Ma and his company on YouTube also.




Sorry, I'm rambling atm, but you're welcome to ask me anything.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Aert said:


> I wish I was a thinker, not a feeler. I wish I was more 'rational, logical and unemotional'. It just seems like thinkers get a better deal in life than feelers. In love, guess who falls more deeply and cares more? The feelers. Who is heartbroken for ages after a breakup and spends all their time eating ice cream to feel better? The feelers. Who do the lucrative, 'intelligent' jobs cater to? The thinkers. I mean jobs like investment banking,engineering, mathematics etc. Thinkers just have it better, don't you agree? Society values science and maths, rather than the arts, which is what feelers tend to be good at. I hate it. Feelers are made out to be inferior weepy weaklings compared to the almighty NT types, like my brother who is an INTJ. What good comes out of sticking for what you believe in and being true to who yourself? What's the point of being kind, considerate and emotional? Oh god, I'm tearing up right now. All it does is get you hurt. In relationships, thinkers are likely to have fun toying with the feeler and feeling no remorse as they toss them aside, while a deep wound has been inflicted on the feeler's heart. The thinker is more likely to be in love wish their inventions or accomplishments and doesn't care when people dislike them. However, the feeler wants to be liked and can be deeply hurt. It's better to be a thinker aspie than a feeler aspie because who gives a shit about social skills when friendships don't matter? Who gives a shit about art, music or literature? All hail science, maths and manipulating people!
> Alright, that's the end of my rant. Do you guys agree or disagree? And why? Oh and I apologise for the crappy grammar...I'm pretty mad as you can see ^_^'


I disagree with this statement - thinkers and feelers feels just the same , the differ is how they come up with their conclusion , feeler uses feelings as their judgement as to thinker uses logic . I think feelers have the upper hand because we're able to understand our emotion and control it better . I don't ever fall more deeply in love than my partners ( who are all Ti Dom or auxiliary ) I may use more encouraging words or be more emotionally supportive but even with my husband now whom I'm in love with - I know he loves me more than I love him - same goes with the term of who gets hurt more after a breakup - I have an estp cousin who can't get over his ex for three years - I have never gotten my heart broken .Thinkers do not toy with feelers emotions - any individual ( regardless types ) would get annoyed when a person shows too much emotions that they can't relate to and regardless types - any jerk can toy with another person emotions . But as mentioned before - since feelers are ruled by emotions I think that if we are able to control and understand our own emotions then we have the upper hand on how to control it -like how thinkers are able to be more rational and logical than we are . Feeling deeply doesn't correlate with being a thinker or a feeler.


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

@Joestar ahaha I guess not all hope is lost, then  I checked out your suggestions and I had no idea they existed until now! Thankyou for your reply, it encouraged me


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

Aert said:


> @Joestar ahaha I guess not all hope is lost, then  I checked out your suggestions and I had no idea they existed until now! Thankyou for your reply, it encouraged me


It was a pleasure to have uplifted your spirit. Thank you for showing it to me.


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

@ai.tran.75 Thanks for your input! Hmm I guess I have been confusing thinking vs feeling as no emotion vs emotion.  I found what you said about relationships to be different from my opinion, but I respect that.


----------



## Summery (Mar 29, 2014)

I think this has nothing to do with a feeler particular, but with having Fe? I suppose?? Because Fi's are very logical people. Fi and Ti are quite the same.
ENFJ's, ESFJ's are much more affected by the outer world, when Fi's are able to take distance from the outer-world and analyze it in a logical way. is what I heard, of course I can't tell it for sure  - because that introvert reasoning (Ti) is their shadow-function.


----------



## Summery (Mar 29, 2014)

But I agree with your post, literature and art is underrated to "left-brain-stuff.''


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Aert said:


> I wish I was a thinker, not a feeler. I wish I was more 'rational, logical and unemotional'. It just seems like thinkers get a better deal in life than feelers. In love, guess who falls more deeply and cares more? The feelers. Who is heartbroken for ages after a breakup and spends all their time eating ice cream to feel better? The feelers. Who do the lucrative, 'intelligent' jobs cater to? The thinkers. I mean jobs like investment banking,engineering, mathematics etc. Thinkers just have it better, don't you agree? Society values science and maths, rather than the arts, which is what feelers tend to be good at. I hate it. Feelers are made out to be inferior weepy weaklings compared to the almighty NT types, like my brother who is an INTJ. What good comes out of sticking for what you believe in and being true to who yourself? What's the point of being kind, considerate and emotional? Oh god, I'm tearing up right now. All it does is get you hurt. In relationships, thinkers are likely to have fun toying with the feeler and feeling no remorse as they toss them aside, while a deep wound has been inflicted on the feeler's heart. The thinker is more likely to be in love wish their inventions or accomplishments and doesn't care when people dislike them. However, the feeler wants to be liked and can be deeply hurt. It's better to be a thinker aspie than a feeler aspie because who gives a shit about social skills when friendships don't matter? Who gives a shit about art, music or literature? All hail science, maths and manipulating people!
> Alright, that's the end of my rant. Do you guys agree or disagree? And why? Oh and I apologise for the crappy grammar...I'm pretty mad as you can see ^_^'


Hello Aert!! Thank you for your post. I appreciate the point of view you expressed. 
However, I tend to disagree with you on a few points.
Mainly, a thinker isn't always better than a feeler. Thinkers actually might wish they were more of feelers at some points of their lives too. I know a few of them who went by their rational so much to the point when they past the age of 50, they knew the value of the feelings & art. If you visit art expositions, you might spot some.
Another thing is that I think Art is something to value as much as maths.
Take this for example: You would like to build a building. Which do you need? Art or maths? Both.
You need the art to get a beautifully designed and attractive/comfortable building, AND maths to engineer the whole thing.
Each has its benefits and yes, they are different.
I also agree with you. Our society does seem to value more maths & science. But what can I say, our society is also going to bad places too (thought I don't imply they necessarily correlate). Our society is becoming more immersed in individualism & people are becoming insensitive & selfish. If it wasn't for the kindness of the few people who allow their emotions to be used, trust me this earth would have been hell, at least for me. 
Imagine a place without kindness, without love, compassion, without emotions... like Robots!! It would be such a harsh place to live in. You wouldn't like that, would you?

My personal statement: We need both; T and F. You have people (almost like me) who have them almost well balanced. And you have others who are on the extremes. I feel sometimes that when there is an extreme T, there is an extreme F to counter it. or at least I hope.

Both have strenghs & weakness. And no, being on the extreme of one of them doesn't always mean a happier & better life.

You are a beautiful F. You could & have the choice to work on your T if that bothers you (obviously). But be joyful, as this world is lacking the use of feelings these days. They are becoming more rare.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Just look at our environment and all the ugly, left brain creations like lamp posts, concrete buildings and ugly wareshouses and industrial complexes. I agree that our world values thinking over feeling, it seems. However, we need visionary, idealistic NF's to forward humanity, NT's to attack one problem thoroughly and create cool stuff, ST's to come up with new ideas and SF's to implement these new ideas.

It sometimes feels like it sucks to be a feeler and to feel things so deeply but it's actually a boon as we are the first to get riled up when we see injustice and our feelings lead to action.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Just look at our environment and all the ugly, left brain creations like lamp posts, concrete buildings and ugly wareshouses and industrial complexes. I agree that our world values thinking over feeling, it seems. However, we need visionary, idealistic NF's to forward humanity, NT's to attack one problem thoroughly and create cool stuff, ST's to come up with new ideas and SF's to implement these new ideas.

It sometimes feels like it sucks to be a feeler and to feel things so deeply but it's actually a boon as we are the first to get riled up when we see injustice and our feelings lead to action. 

Edit: I just want to say I love this post because trust me, I feel this frustrated too sometimes about the Te and Fe functions.


----------



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

there is alost of POSITIVE side when you feel you might be able to know what funny and what not so funny. Counselor, teacher are feeler


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't let MBTI fool you. You can be rational and touchy-feely all at the same time. roud:


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Endless Rainbows said:


> Just look at our environment and all the ugly, left brain creations like lamp posts, concrete buildings and ugly wareshouses and industrial complexes. I agree that our world values thinking over feeling, it seems. However, we need visionary, idealistic NF's to forward humanity, NT's to attack one problem thoroughly and create cool stuff, ST's to come up with new ideas and SF's to implement these new ideas.
> 
> It sometimes feels like it sucks to be a feeler and to feel things so deeply but it's actually a boon as we are the first to get riled up when we see injustice and our feelings lead to action.


Well agre with you Endless Rainbows. Nice post!


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Aizar said:


> Don't let MBTI fool you. You can be rational and touchy-feely all at the same time. roud:


Yup! True to that!


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

@Joestar response really hit home as far as focus.

I've been trying to locate a history article I read yesterday (nope, can't find it). It was talking about the Victorian Age and the dire straits it saw at it's beginning. Social injustice, pollution, the horrible working conditions of the lower classes because of the industrial revolution, child labor, starvation, and the general callousness and indifference of that plight by most of the aristocrats. As Victoria's reign progressed, all that began to change, within a matter of decades. And they chalked it up to a few key players that saw what things should be, and weren't afraid to try to make that happen. Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, was a great initiator, and, I believe, a Feeler.

Never underestimate that we are needed. The world may seem to function without Feelers, but without us, the world would be a very dark place indeed.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Instead of wishing to change such a fundamental aspect of your personality, you should instead try balancing out the feeling and thinking parts of your personality.

I remember hearing a sermon at a church event I had attended a few months ago where the speaker was saying how people often try to fit a square into a circle peg, or vice versa.

She used an actual demonstration, holding one of the toys babies play with where you try to match the right shape into the right peg, and obviously, when she would try to put a square into a circle peg, it wouldn't work, and to me, that says that fundamental aspects of your personality, whether you like it or not, are there for a reason. 

Believe me, there's times I wish I could be another type. Maybe more outgoing, a little less sensitive and serious, but as a Christian I believe that God creates people with certain fundamental personality traits for a reason, and I also believe that without other types complimenting these personality traits, whether it be for business, for friendship, for a romantic relationship, I believe that something would just be missing. 

It's pretty hard to speculate on what would occur if everyone had the same fundamental personality traits, but I don't believe it would be for the best if everyone did.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I can relate to some of the frustration of the OP, and there is some truth in it. It can feel like a burden to care deeply, and the strengths of Feelers are often not given measurable value in the form of money or social status. It can seem as if life would be easier if we had less emotions and less focus on feeling-values. However - is _easy_ really _better_? Just think about that....

The OP also makes the mistake of thinking that Thinking types don't have emotions. They may not want to let on about them, but they have them. Everybody poops, and everybody hurts - sometimes.

Imagine feeling an emotion and not knowing its source or what to do with it. It was just overwhelming and confusing and disruptive. This is the childlike way many Thinking types experience emotion. This is why they are quick to dismiss it - they don't know what to do with it or how to interpret it. They devalue it so as to justify dismissing it. But what are emotions? They are signals that something is good or bad or meets a need or violates one, etc. Ignoring emotions doesn't make what stirred them go away. The repression of emotion without dealing with its source often leads to many problems, which then cause more bad emotions, then more repression, until it eventually will blow up in someone's face. This is not really logical (and the idea of the ego is that we choose a certain way to "see" reality, at the expense of other ways, yet reality is comprised of all these angles), as it's akin to cherry-picking. Sure, we Feelers can get overwhelmed and confused by emotions which feel disruptive, but then we generally know how to process them, to glean insight and then use that information beneficially.

Feelers tend to have a pendulum which swings wider and more easily. We are sensitive, yes - a sensitive gauge for what is important and good and meaningful, and what makes life worth living. When there is an absence of beauty, meaning, love, and righteousness, then emotional response is just alerting us to it. But we can reason on how to fix it, and then take action, and then Feeling has much usefulness. 
@Laeona made a good point. If you ignore these signals, then you can end up with a pretty bad world/life, as you've lost any sense of what makes life worth living. You can do things "logically" and make money and care nothing for anyone....and....for what purpose? To operate like a machine and then die? You accomplish all this stuff but everyone is miserable, and so it was all futile. Feeling tells us what is meaningful and will make us happy, so that we can work towards end results that are not futile. 

Can you imagine going through life and then one day realizing that you simply did stuff in some technical order, but didn't really find any personal fulfillment in it? This is the kind of mid-life crisis a Thinker might face, and a person like that may be stuck in some life they find hard to alter that late in the game but which does not bring them happiness. Feelers are constantly evaluating their life (and life in general) and if its fulfilling, so they don't tend to have rude awakenings concerning their happiness and life course. Of course, we do sort of go through mini-existential crises on a more regular basis, but we don't paint ourselves into a corner this way.

Because we Feelers have a greater sensitivity to what is lacking, we also arguably have a greater sensitivity to fulfillment. In other words, the pain may hurt a bit more, but the joy and satisfaction may be deeper also. You may envy a Thinker's ability to be less hurt after a failed relationship, but do you envy their inability to feel euphoria in a happy relationship? The world is more colorful for us, and that may have as much if not more value in the grand scheme, unless of course, you want your life to be reduced to being an input-output machine. 

Having said that, and as I noted at the outset, Thinkers do have emotions, and thankfully for them, many don't stagnate at the childlike style of dealing with emotions. They are able to develop their Feeling and form personal values and discern moral and ethical concepts and create meaning in their lives, just as we Feelers can use dry logic to accomplish tasks and create systems which implement our values.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess the OP made this rant in a moment of impulse, but OP struck upon a pretty universal maxim: the grass is always greener on the other side. Just to balance things out: 

Feelers always can find something to feel happy about, generally. The smallest thing can cause them to be happy, really. I still have no clue how some music or piece or art, which STJs tend to look at quite matter of factly, can enthrall them so much and get them to be so happy. 

I don't disagree that the average payscales of many "thinker" jobs are higher than "feeler" type jobs, and how and why the payscales are different is a huge topic in itself. However, is money such a big deal? Granted, it depends on your situation. If you're say, homeless and starving, then yes it is. If you have enough to get by, then it really depends on you and your spending habits. Many of the essential things in life can be found for cheaper than what many marketing departments would have you believe. 

Lack of sensitivity to others' feelings can be a problem in itself. You have no idea how much extra problems come from not picking up people's feelings and accidentally pissing them off.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

AFAIK, MBTI tracks preferences, not levels of ability. Registering as a F doesn't mean that you can't think and vice versa, it just means that you are more likely to prefer your feeling side. 
@OrangeAppled, well said.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

Epicyclic said:


> Feelers always can find something to feel happy about, generally. The smallest thing can cause them to be happy, really. I still have no clue how some music or piece or art, which STJs tend to look at quite matter of factly, can enthrall them so much and get them to be so happy.


 I'm speechless.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

Laeona said:


> I'm speechless.


I might be wrong - please feel free to point out errors in perspective. We're here to learn, too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah but once you're an NT and you do math, science and other things (that people like?) you naturally don't care if people like you for it so that defeats that purpose of doing it. I can see how people see those as respectable or some high paying jobs but I don't think people actually like doing them, themselves. I think every police officer I ever seen (other than pyschotic ones that shoot people for no reason) really struck me as an ISTJ. Maybe they are trained to be calm, composed and objective.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

Epicyclic said:


> I might be wrong - please feel free to point out errors in perspective. We're here to learn, too.


No no no! I didn't mean to give that impression. It's just that your words made me appreciate something I did, and never realized everyone couldn't do. And at the same time, made me appreciate something I did that probably makes a lot of other people happy when I share it with them. And it made me appreciate STJs a bit more, because sometimes I don't think they appreciate some of the small things about others, and then they turn around and say something totally great like that and I'm left...speechless. Speechless because of the ton of emotions and thoughts they cause by one simple statement.

It's like for one small moment, you "saw" me. When I didn't even see myself.

And darn, I just did a Hermione Granger there >_<


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I get where you're coming from but I couldn't disagree more. First as ai.tran.75 posted, thinkers aren't robots, devoid of emotion or feeling, they may focus more on things logical, but that doesn't negate their ability to feel, perhaps even probably just as deeply as feelers. 
Even or especially if that were true though I wouldn't think they had it better. The ability to feel things so deeply, to care so much is what give life its flavor, at least in my case.

What good comes out of sticking for what you believe in and being true to who yourself? What's the point of being kind, considerate and emotional? Those are difficult questions for me to address, because the answer seems so obvious to me its actually hard to articulate. I don't think theres anything more worth fighting for than ones principles, I think thats where all the good ( and some bad), springs from. Just to list a few examples, the abolition of slavery, equal rights for women, pretty much any personal freedom you can think of. The point of being kind, and considerate is to make the world a better place for all of us, try to imagine a world without those qualities....... not a nice picture is it?

Yes it can be tough being feely, as you demonstrated superbly with your post. It can also be amazing at times, flip sides of a coin and all. When we're down we're way down, but when we're up we fly. I'm sorry you're in pain, I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

Laeona said:


> No no no! I didn't mean to give that impression. It's just that your words made me appreciate something I did, and never realized everyone couldn't do. And at the same time, made me appreciate something I did that probably makes a lot of other people happy when I share it with them. And it made me appreciate STJs a bit more, because sometimes I don't think they appreciate some of the small things about others, and then they turn around and say something totally great like that and I'm left...speechless. Speechless because of the ton of emotions and thoughts they cause by one simple statement.
> 
> It's like for one small moment, you "saw" me. When I didn't even see myself.
> 
> And darn, I just did a Hermione Granger there >_<


I understand very well what you mean. 

Often, we assume a lot of things as "normal" and that everyone in the same culture also holds these norms. Of course, then we find people of other personality types who don't think like us, and then we get a surprise. 


What got me to understand that point about feelers being able to be happy: 

Myself, I was quite ok at music, but didn't really feel much for it. I saw it quite matter of factly then, as another task with little practical value. Got offered concert pianist school twice - and turned it own. No regrets, even today. 

Not that I stopped playing - I used it to help out at community events later on. 

It's only after meeting some feeler types later on that I realised how some people - not me - really liked music. I might not understand how and why, but it's nice to see people feel happy even if I don't appreciate it all that much myself. 

Coming on PerC, there's quite a lot of learning to be done about other types which I don't encounter so much IRL, like NFs. I hope that people come on here with an open mind to learn, not perpetuate typist stereotypes which we unfortunately see every now and then. 

Of course, what the others have mentioned is true too - too many to list, really. MBTI just lists preferences, it's not that thinkers have no emotions and feelers can't think.


----------



## Crome (Nov 29, 2013)

Aert said:


> I wish I was a thinker, not a feeler. I wish I was more 'rational, logical and unemotional'. It just seems like thinkers get a better deal in life than feelers. In love, guess who falls more deeply and cares more? The feelers. Who is heartbroken for ages after a breakup and spends all their time eating ice cream to feel better? The feelers. Who do the lucrative, 'intelligent' jobs cater to? The thinkers. I mean jobs like investment banking,engineering, mathematics etc. Thinkers just have it better, don't you agree? Society values science and maths, rather than the arts, which is what feelers tend to be good at. I hate it. Feelers are made out to be inferior weepy weaklings compared to the almighty NT types, like my brother who is an INTJ. What good comes out of sticking for what you believe in and being true to who yourself? What's the point of being kind, considerate and emotional? Oh god, I'm tearing up right now. All it does is get you hurt. In relationships, thinkers are likely to have fun toying with the feeler and feeling no remorse as they toss them aside, while a deep wound has been inflicted on the feeler's heart. The thinker is more likely to be in love wish their inventions or accomplishments and doesn't care when people dislike them. However, the feeler wants to be liked and can be deeply hurt. It's better to be a thinker aspie than a feeler aspie because who gives a shit about social skills when friendships don't matter? Who gives a shit about art, music or literature? All hail science, maths and manipulating people!
> Alright, that's the end of my rant. Do you guys agree or disagree? And why? Oh and I apologise for the crappy grammar...I'm pretty mad as you can see ^_^'


The world is currently at the mercy of capitalism, which is an unfair system at it's core. It relies on the hard labour of the majority in order for the minority to enjoy a comfortable life. Last I checked the numbers, 4% of the UK's population held 49% of the wealth. This system is what some like to call modern slavery, and while very effective, it really depresses feelers. I'll explain why.

1. People are told they can get to the top and become rich but are mislead about how to go about doing it. Feelers hate being manipulated.
2. Actually getting to the top requires one to accept the fact that running a successful business in our financially competitive society comes with a price. That price almost always involves the exploitation of your fellow humans. You will find yourself having to build empires on the backs of men, and if you want to keep up with your competitors, you will also have to deny these same men the fruits of their labour, or at least the lion's share of it, all so you can keep it for yourself. While it's considered legal, it's just a commonly accepted way of stealing from others. A feeler is likely to struggle with guilt over the idea, let alone the reality.
3. Capitalism comes with a ridiculous amount of paper work for everything. That crap is repulsive. If I'm anything to go by, feelers are really put off by it all.

I think that most thinkers are probably depressed by this system too but it's easier for them to push their emotions aside and simply get with the program.

Then there's also the fact that while our governments are corrupt, they have the audacity to pretend they fight for our freedom. I don't know about other feelers, but I find it incredibly insulting.

Then you have the laws that show just what human lives are worth to the people we turn to for security.
I read a CDC report the other day. They found that cigarette smoke kills 480,000 people in the US, yearly. According to the CDC, cigarette smoke kills more people each year than car crashes, alcohol, AIDS, murder, and another I can't recall, combined.
There are absolutely zero benefits to cigarette smoking.
Despite the number of lives that are taken by cigarette smoke, our governments don't take any real steps towards banning it.

On the other hand you have marijuana. Has proven health benefits, in fact too many proven health for it's own good. Isn't anywhere near as bad as cigarettes, and one could even argue that it's harmless with less side effects than a paracetamol. Yet it's illegal.

An examination of these laws can easily lead one to believe that it isn't just our labour that is being exploited, but also our freedom. Not only are we made to work unreasonably hard for what is ours to begin with, but we are encouraged to pay to kill ourselves(what does nearly every cool guy on television do?), and discouraged from healing ourselves(you can get a criminal record that can have severe effects on your life from smoking marijuana in the privacy of your own home).


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Crome said:


> The world is currently at the mercy of capitalism, which is an unfair system at it's core. It relies on the hard labour of the majority in order for the minority to enjoy a comfortable life. Last I checked the numbers, 4% of the UK's population held 49% of the wealth. This system is what some like to call modern slavery, and while very effective, it really depresses feelers. I'll explain why.


I couldn't have said it better. Oppression is inherent in our system. The few benefit on the backs of many and they seem to want only a larger share, the alarming and depressing trend for the past 30 years or so. No social justice. Unjust laws should not be obeyed like the marijuana and smoking examples you gave. Although it brings great pain, being able to empathize with the world and all its social ills is a good thing as it can lead to action to effect change.


----------



## Link180 (Oct 25, 2014)

You're really misleading feeling and emotion. We are all feelers an we are all thinkers.

My friend ISFJ is really good at computer programming.


----------



## Crome (Nov 29, 2013)

Endless Rainbows said:


> I couldn't have said it better. Oppression is inherent in our system. The few benefit on the backs of many and they seem to want only a larger share, the alarming and depressing trend for the past 30 years or so. No social justice. Unjust laws should not be obeyed like the marijuana and smoking examples you gave. Although it brings great pain, being able to empathize with the world and all its social ills is a good thing as it can lead to action to effect change.


Indeed. However, the irrational need for security that is commonly shared by society as a whole doesn't help the optimist in me see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Despite all the problems with INFJ, both on the outside and the secret ones that only we know about , I wouldn't give it up for the world.

Well, maybe for an ENFJ... maybe. Probably not. But maybe. Okay probably. I don't know.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

What nonsense, OP.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

@Aert

All of us are thinkers and all of us are feelers... I couldn't imagine how being an inferior feeler would be, my mind recoils from the thought of not feeling the emotions around me. For good or bad I like that I feel so strongly, it lets me be a good friend, it lets me help those who need it, and it lets me know how someone's feeling. Even if it makes me feel the bad emotions more it also lets me feel the good ones strongly too. Life is easier when you accept who you are and starting capitalizing on what you have.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Crome said:


> Indeed. However, the irrational need for security that is commonly shared by society as a whole doesn't help the optimist in me see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Yes, as we morph into a police state and fall in line for wars we do not want because of said fear.

"Why of course the people don't want war. Why should some poor slob on a farm want to risk his life in a war when the best he can get out of it is to come back to his farm in one piece? Naturally the common people don't want war neither in Russia, nor in England, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country." ---- Hermann Goering


----------



## Crome (Nov 29, 2013)

Endless Rainbows, that quote is yet another testament to the reality that the truth is rarely pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I now see the good side as well as the bad, and I acknowledge that the good outweighs the bad. My view on f vs t has changed and your wisdom has seen to that.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not convinced that one type has more or less struggles than others. In the end I think it evens out. Like, an Estj might start out pretty well, then their Fi bites them in the butt later in life. Istp, a type that I like very much and have experience with, so many of their problems are completely correlated with a lack of Fe. I think Infjs have potential to be completely messed up early in life, but go on to have a lot of things pretty much figured out.

That's just one way you might look at it.


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

Van Meter said:


> I'm not convinced that one type has more or less struggles than others. In the end I think it evens out. Like, an Estj might start out pretty well, then their Fi bites them in the butt later in life. Istp, a type that I like very much and have experience with, so many of their problems are completely correlated with a lack of Fe. I think Infjs have potential to be completely messed up early in life, but go on to have a lot of things pretty much figured out.
> 
> That's just one way you might look at it.


Fi comes to bite them in the butt...I'm somewhat new to mbti theory. Can you explain what you mean by that? And yep I guess it does even out because we develop our functions more with age...


----------



## Crome (Nov 29, 2013)

Van Meter said:


> I'm not convinced that one type has more or less struggles than others. In the end I think it evens out. Like, an Estj might start out pretty well, then their Fi bites them in the butt later in life. Istp, a type that I like very much and have experience with, so many of their problems are completely correlated with a lack of Fe. I think Infjs have potential to be completely messed up early in life, but go on to have a lot of things pretty much figured out.
> 
> That's just one way you might look at it.


That's not a very realistic way to look at it. Capitalism promotes ruthless reasoning. Ruthless reasoning is more up a thinker's alley. Where Fi may bite an ExTJ in the ass at a later stage in their life, IxFPs probably won't have any flesh left on their ass by the same stage.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Stop being a little bitch, and man-up.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

hello newbie, you're not one of the statistically completely unlikely wave of 100 male infp! wow, you're avator looks like that disney movie, 'frozen'. wow hi


----------

